# basic, helpful tiel facts (:



## Dekey (Apr 21, 2011)

okay well first off when buying your cockateil you should look for bright healthy eyes, feathers smooth against the body, well preaned,fully weaned, and a good posistion in the colony and is very alert. when you bring home your bird this may all change , it become fluffed up and sit on the perch and not eat or drink for a fews hours- few days but put yourself in the situation , they are just scared and their true character will shine through within the week. if they dont pick up after 2 weeks get them checked by a vet just for safety measures.

what do tiels love ?
the favourite toys of my two tiels prince and princess include swings natural perches, ropes and climbing toys. by a large dog rope pull toy and attach it to the cage and they love running their beaks through that instead of hair and its very comfy for them to sit on , my hen loves them. seed and mineral blocks. every birds favourite. prevents them from being bored which could induce screeching,hissing,biting and feather plucking all from boredom but the bigger the seed blocks the longer they are entertained and then these problems disappear ( this has only worked for my birds and may need vet assistance).

i hope this helps and enjoy time with your tiels


----------



## OnWeero'sWings (Aug 25, 2011)

This is very helpful! thanks!


----------



## Dekey (Apr 21, 2011)

your welcome anytime


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank you, what a nice post.


----------



## Dekey (Apr 21, 2011)

all good im glad you liked it


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the article!


----------

